# Raft Stolen on I70 - Vangaurd



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Roper - who's boat was it?


----------



## AC** (Jul 19, 2008)

JBL said:


> Roper - who's boat was it?



M-Jones


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

More info - the boat stolen was a blue and gray and had no thwarts, frame, oars, etc. It was just the rubber. It was last seen near Kermit's off I-70. If anyone has any info on this boat or sees it, please contact the owner: 303.817.8138. The owner will post the serial number as soon as possible. A police report has been filed so hopefully the boat will be recovered and the dirtbags who took it will be prosecuted. 

Please be on the lookout for this raft. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Anybody seen this boat? Thanks for your help. 

Pics to come soon.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Visual and verbal contact? Did you see them and talk to them from the wrong side of the Hwy? Just curious will keep a look out.


----------



## darkmarty (Jul 13, 2006)

I was on the east bound side of 70 waving my arms and yelling at the group that was carrying off the raft. One of them acknowledged me, pointed at the raft, pointed at me then pointed down the hill as if to say we are going to carry it down this way. There was no verbal contact due to the interstate noise. I immediately ran to my car and drove around to where they were (Kermit's, 33295 US Highway 6 inIdaho Springs). Once I arrived they were nowhere in site. Someone on the bar deck said they saw some guys putting a raft in a red truck. Please keep an eye out for a light blue Vanguard Venture series raft. My guess is that there may be significant scratches around the back end of the boat where it dragged against the hwy. Photos:

.Mac Web Gallery


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

White Water Raft

seems fishy


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Just a little fishy, eh? Even if this isn't the boat, it sure sounds like one they don't know much about. holds 2000 lb? who lists that kind of stat for a feature? No brand name? Has webbing? WTF?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'd jump on checkng that one out. As for the "holds 2000 lbs" business, in my 14' VG, there's a little tag in the front of the boat plainly listing the capacity by the weight it'll float (1300 kg for the 14'). The dirtbags may just not know how to convert kg to lbs.

Any time someone says something like "Has a value of 1500.00 in good condition selling for 250.00 or best offer" you gotta wonder what they're up to. If its got a value of $1500 and they're taking that kind of "loss" on it, its too good to be true.

-AH


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

gwheyduke said:


> White Water Raft
> 
> seems fishy


PLEASE CALL THIS PERSON! The more the better. I've called three times today and it seems like the guy is dodging my calls at this point. I called a few minutes ago and he answered but didn't say anything. I kept saying hello and asking about the raft. After lots of heavy breathing by the guy, I hung up. Please call this guy and ask about the raft. Ask if he'll send you pictures. If so and they match the ones linked to earlier in this post, please post here. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Is it possible to contact the admin of craigslist to help investigate this??


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I responded with some questions via email last night and haven't heard anything.

This scenario is my worst nightmare of when I'm hauling my raft around on its trailer....


----------



## yette (Mar 28, 2007)

*Other potential outlets ....*



Andy H. said:


> I responded with some questions via email last night and haven't heard anything.
> 
> This scenario is my worst nightmare of when I'm hauling my raft around on its trailer....


It might be worth checking out the flea market in Commerce City this weekend. I think they're open Wednesdays too. 

Good luck, and remember, if you catch them, don't leave marks!:twisted:


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

He deleted the posting- must have realized that he was fixing to get himself caught; or he sold it. 

You might be able to get an IP address from a CL admin, but I kind of doubt it. 

Anybody still have the CL email address? Or the phone number? Might be able to get a reverse directory and an address. Make an "anonymous" call that a stolen boat is at such-and-such address. Or, arrange a blanket party with raft paddles.....


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

denver craigslist > boats please flag with care: 

 miscategorized 
 prohibited 
 spam/overpost 
 best of craigslist 


_Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!_ Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
*White Water Raft - $250 (Lakewood)*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-07-25, 8:37PM MDT


16 ft. White Water Raft Has a value of 1500.00 in good condition selling for 250.00 or best offer holds 2000lbs. has webing Call 720-837-3340 great deal! So much fun ! 







 Location: Lakewood
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 
PostingID: 770116246


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It looks like the ad has been removed. You need to call the sheriff with the phone number. They can track that person down in a variety of ways. If the fuzz won't help, hire a private investigator, gather all of the information, take it to the police to make their job nice and easy, and get your boat back. It's cheaper than buying a new one and you can sue them for the private investigator fees once they are convicted. Hell, you can sue them for the fees even if they aren't (remember O.J. was guilty in civil court...)! Of course those pieces of shit probably don't have any money to sue for, but your diligence could see their post-prison wages garnished.

Oh, and if you find them, HELL YES LEAVE MARKS! You've got to get in that ass! 
YouTube - Best EVER Curb Your Enthusiasm "Get Up in That Ass"


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Reverse Phone Detective - Search Results

You may be able to get some info by paying $15.00


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*Another reverse look up*

US Search - Select the product you would like


----------



## yette (Mar 28, 2007)

*oh no .... ohhhhhh nooo ....*



Randaddy said:


> It looks like the ad has been removed. You need to call the sheriff with the phone number. They can track that person down in a variety of ways. If the fuzz won't help, hire a private investigator, gather all of the information, take it to the police to make their job nice and easy, and get your boat back. It's cheaper than buying a new one and you can sue them for the private investigator fees once they are convicted. Hell, you can sue them for the fees even if they aren't (remember O.J. was guilty in civil court...)! Of course those pieces of shit probably don't have any money to sue for, but your diligence could see their post-prison wages garnished.
> 
> Oh, and if you find them, HELL YES LEAVE MARKS! You've got to get in that ass!
> YouTube - Best EVER Curb Your Enthusiasm "Get Up in That Ass"


Um, WOW! Just watched that video, and I have to say that it's hilarious in a "Why am I laughing? I really shouldn't think this is funny." kind of way. Gonna go shower now ......


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

*e-mail address*

Here is the e-mail address I received from him: *[email protected]*

*And a reply I got yesterday from an e-mail I sent on Friday. I did ask about the type of boat and length and responded again yesterday with the same questions ... and that I could come by and buy it last night. No response yet.*

"I put it for sale Friday I was out of town all weekend . It is still available I got home and the response is great. it is going to be gone this week.I so first come first gone call no leaks and the repair guy told me I could get 500.00 easy. "


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

'De'l just called me back. He said he sold the raft yesterday. Said it was a 16' campways, which could explain the low price...assuming he's not lying.


----------



## billcat (Jun 3, 2008)

Someone needs to contact Dick Wolf about rights to CSI-MountianBuzz... 

Pretty cool the work people are willing to put in to get stolen rafts reconnected to their owners.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Totally. Has anybody else heard back from this dude? I think it should still be pursued to see if he gives the same story to the next guy.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Good call, Count. If someone else would call Del and ask him about the raft to see if you get the same story, that would be great. 

Also, after all this happened, I spoke with my State Farm agent and have now insured my raft and all accessories (cooler, dry box, frame, oars, etc.) for replacement value. The annual premium for $4500 in coverage is $80 with a $50 deductible. A small price to pay for piece of mind.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

JBL said:


> I spoke with my State Farm agent and have now insured my raft and all accessories (cooler, dry box, frame, oars, etc.) for replacement value. The annual premium for $4500 in coverage is $80 with a $50 deductible. A small price to pay for piece of mind.



I did the same thing. Although I think they added large amounts of liability to the quote. Was going to be more like $70 a month.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I just talked to the guy. He sounded sketchy to say the least. He told me that it was an "inflatable raft made for Campways." I asked him why he was selling it so cheap and he told me that AAA Inflatables told him that the boat was worth $500, so he charged half that to get rid of it. 

Because he sounded suspicious, I contacted Judy over at AAA. She asked around and told me that not only do they never quote values like that, they have NOT spoken to anyone regarding a Campways raft. The guy's story DOES NOT check out. Call the Sheriff.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

brendodendo said:


> I did the same thing. Although I think they added large amounts of liability to the quote. Was going to be more like $70 a month.


I asked about this as well. My homeowners liability covers my raft liability so I opted for just the coverage on the gear. Worth looking into.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Randaddy said:


> I just talked to the guy. He sounded sketchy to say the least. He told me that it was an "inflatable raft made for Campways." I asked him why he was selling it so cheap and he told me that AAA Inflatables told him that the boat was worth $500, so he charged half that to get rid of it.
> 
> Because he sounded suspicious, I contacted Judy over at AAA. She asked around and told me that not only do they never quote values like that, they have NOT spoken to anyone regarding a Campways raft. The guy's story DOES NOT check out. Call the Sheriff.


If the cops don't do anything right away then maybe you could put an ad on Craig's list that explains the situation and try to find the buyer (if that liar really did sell it). The buyer might be surfing Craig's list right now, looking for outfitting for their obviously stolen raft and maybe they'll feel guilty and do the right thing.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Has anyone ponied up the 15$ to do a reverse phone trace and get an address?


----------



## smittyvwbus (Feb 28, 2006)

What ever happened to innocent til proven guilty....maybe he moved into a new house and found an old raft in the crawl space and is just tring to scrounge up so dough??? Not trying to defend a theif but it seems like there are some unanswered questions here. Sorry just my $.02


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey smitty.....Nobody was throwing this guy under the bus. Someone kicked the bee hive and people are scrambling to help. Maybe there was some over reaction but the intention was to help out a buzzard. A lot of people talk smack on here to express their anger but I have yet to read about a vigilante kayaker out slashing tires or stabbing people. Some guy on here had his friggin RAFT STOLEN.......!!!
Everyone is just helping him find it.


----------

